# tombstone peeper and grave digger



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

peeper is finished but digger needs some work. This was the crazy shiatsu we had that was too violent. The base of the massager was made of foam so toning it down was difficult. He will be holding a shovel. One more to make!



[/URL]


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe the weight of the shovel will tone down the movement a bit. Looks good though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Bone Dancer might be right - worth a try. Otherwise, you might just say he's a very enthusiastic grave digger with tons of energy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The grave digger almost has the right action to paddle my kayak. LOL The peeper looks good. Good luck with the grave digger & shovel.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool peeper ... the grave digger is very 'motivated'! Still looks nice even if you don't tame him!


----------

